# Brush your teeth with your mouth open or mostly closed?



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Do you brush your teeth with your mouth open or mostly closed?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Open.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> Open.


This.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

What a random poll lol


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

ShadyGFX said:


> What a random poll lol


Why thank ya. I thought of it just now whilst brushing my teeth 8)


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Sometimes both. If i brush with my mouth open i tilt my head back so i don't drool all over the place. Sometimes i keep my mouth closed while brushing because i don't feel like drooling. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Sometimes both. If i brush with my mouth open i tilt my head back so i don't drool all over the place. Sometimes i keep my mouth closed while brushing because i don't feel like drooling. That's pretty much it.


^ Pretty much this.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

mostly closed, I hate spittle flying everywhere.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

open i have to make sure i get every tooth! but its gets annoying when all the **** is all over ur face


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I've tried so many times to brush them with my mouth closed but that stupid toothbrush keeps getting in the way!


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

PickleNose said:


> I've tried so many times to brush them with my mouth closed but that stupid toothbrush keeps getting in the way!


Me too, I don't understand how people do that. But I'll give it another try tonight


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Open


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Mostly closed. It's open slightly.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Open, I have a small mouth and can't get to my back teeth otherwise.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Sometimes both. If i brush with my mouth open i tilt my head back so i don't drool all over the place. Sometimes i keep my mouth closed while brushing because i don't feel like drooling. That's pretty much it.





pastels said:


> open i have to make sure i get every tooth! but its gets annoying when all the **** is all over ur face


Do most people brush their teeth without drooling out toothpaste?

I drool to my heart's content (almost). On those extremely rare occasions I have to brush my teeth around someone though, I make an effort to act like a semi-civilised person and mostly close my mouth to brush my teeth.

Or maybe people drool more than how much I think when they say "don't drool"?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Open. I tried brushing my teeth with my mouth closed. It's annoying when the spit gets on the mirror. xD


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

Open between approximately 15-20 percent to full capacity. This is an interesting question and I think the first time in my entire life I've heard it asked.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've never before thought of this so I had to go brush my teeth to figure out what felt normal. Open


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I'm surprised so few brush with the mouth closed like me, do y'all really stand there with your gobs wide open? xD


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Yep!*



SomebodyWakeME said:


> Sometimes both. If i brush with my mouth open i tilt my head back so i don't drool all over the place. Sometimes i keep my mouth closed while brushing because i don't feel like drooling. That's pretty much it.


Lips tight on neck of throbbing, buzzing brusher, staring at ceiling

No idea where bristles go.

Looking down at the drain, seeing the bubbly frothing paste dripping about. The bathroom used to get black tiles covered in white spots looking like a starfield

We should have an automated thing the size of golf ball spinning with bristles all 360º with paste inside it to do the job with mouth shut. Like a car washing machine for mouth


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Open so I can look in the mirror and see where to brush.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Open


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

LOL. I never thought of this before. I think open


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Open


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL Never thought about it. Mostly closed, I think. :stu


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

How closed is mostly? I guess I fall under that. How can people stand to brush so wildly they get toothpaste and spit on their face or sink?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Open. If I brush closed I feel like I'm eating the toothbrush. Without seeing where I'm brushing I would be more likely to brush against my gums and puncture them, and god knows how much bacteria can seep into those little punctures.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

People who brush their teeth with their mouth open are heathens who should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd need to actually brush my teeth if I wanted to answer this poll honestly.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Open and I watch what I'm doing in a mirror


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Open and foaming at the mouth.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Had to go brush my teeth. Closed mouth but open when brushing lower back teeth.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Open~


----------

